# Cookie had Quads!!!



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

My first Quads...and my first breech...it was a long day yesterday

The first three were born at around 8 am and then even though she expelled her placenta she was acting like she was still in labor. After what seemed like 45 minutes with no progress I went in to investigate but only felt spine and pelvis. No legs!!! This was my first time assisting a doe. I was pretty nervous I was going to lose the doe because I could not find the legs!!! Finally after awhile I found one and then 2. It was still rough after that because the Doe did not want to push anymore. Finally I was able to get the long, large doeling from her. She looked dead. I rubbed and rubbed for like a minute, refusing to have a dead doeling after all that hard work. I saw a little response!! Whoooo Hoooo!!!! more rubbing...lifted upside down so fluid could get out of lungs. Momma licked her off a bit but she was very weak and limp. I took her into the house and brought her temp up and then went out and gave her some colostrum. She was doing really good after that..stood up, was trying to nurse..ect.. By bed time I thought she was ready to go out with the others. That was a mistake, after my barn check an hour later I found her limp and barely responsive. She hadn't been getting milk and was very dehydrated. I gave her electrolytes and started her on colostrum I had in the freezer. She came back to life (A SECOND TIME!!!!), she is in my lap right now. She is now officially my bottle baby. We have been through A LOT together (my first breech and my first baby to almost die on me TWICE). I am trying to think of names for my sweet kids. OH....and another exciting part. 3 DOES!!! and one Buck! They are magnificent!! Cookie is an exceptionally Looong doe. She has a very level back and has unique feminine dairy structure. She could be wider...that is where I am going with her line. 2 out of the 3 does inherited her long level back. The first little doeling is sort of small compared to the other two. Here are some pics...The last one is of Cookie about a month ago.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW , you had a go of it , didn't you !!
Well done , you saved those babies and Cookie !!
They are all so beautiful , names will come to you when you have time
to relax a little  Give it time , Im sure the perfect names will come to
you. Your little bottle baby needs a special name for sure . 
Not sure what theme you are leaning towards for names...if any.
I hope you have given yourself a pat on the back for what you have 
accomplished , you deserve it


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, they are adorable. Glad everything went safely!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Grats on the large family. Good job on getting that last one. I had to go in and straighten a leg on a breech. I know how scarey it is. You deserve :hugs::hugs: Good Job and enjoy your bottle baby.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Good work on the dystocia.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So cute!!!! Great work with the last big girl!! If she was a buckling you should name her James Bond because she seems to have a habit of resurrection as well.  (that was a Skyfall reference.... Sorry, movie nerd over here.. Lol) Congrats!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh I love them! Great job intervening, glad all turned out well!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. When I was holding #4's limp body last night my husband said "you can't save the all"....well...THAT one has to live..that was what I was thinking...I am not ready to give up...

I am pretty stoic when it comes to animals because I know that loss is part of farming...but..I wasn't going to play the tough girl role if this last one died. 

She is special...

Only this forum realizes the true nature of what we do for our goaties....

and what they mean to us...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

myterravita said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. When I was holding #4's limp body last night my husband said "you can't save the all"....well...THAT one has to live..that was what I was thinking...I am not ready to give up...
> 
> I am pretty stoic when it comes to animals because I know that loss is part of farming...but..I wasn't going to play the tough girl role if this last one died.
> 
> ...


c
Yes , we do :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Congratulations & great work


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats...what a day you had! :hugs:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on a job well done. 

 I have to say us women tend to try a LOT harder to save those babies then the men do. Nothing about the men, it just seems like they say just what your hubby did. It is the mothering instinct we have.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

After all that hard work with Doe#4 I lost Doe #1, she was a runt and appeared to be doing ok....just went out and found her limp and seizing. I am so bummed out,...but that is part of raising babies I guess...sometimes you lose some.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazing, 4 babies can you imagine ladies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry :hug: Sometimes things are just out of our hands 
How sad , I know you tried your best with all of them.
Concentrate on the others and their momma , they need you .


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...:hug::hug::hug:
What a heart-break that must have been....
My first time with goat kids is approaching fast, and I am VERY nervous.

As for the names... onder:
May I suggest "Miracle" for the baby you helped.?
You could call her Mira for short, and it would definitely suit her....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on delivering quads and saving the doeling! Its so amazing a feeling when you pull one through that seems dead. Whats even more amazing is how dead they can seem for so long but if you keep at it long enough how they can still revive! So sorry on the runt. I had that happen once with quads. The runt doe was SO SO tiny and "scrunched" looking. She seemed OK but did the same kind of thing, seized and died. Sometimes I think there is just something wrong on the inside we can't see, especially in quads where they might have grown all squished up in the uterus.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Good job! I'm glad everything turned out well. Those babies are so cute.


----------

